# its quiet in here



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

All very quiet in NI section any meets or gatherings on the horizon?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Tis indeed very quiet


----------



## SudMyRide (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you looking to organise something Rollo?
We could hold the inaugural meeting of 2010 at yours.......:lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will be in a bit of upheval but somewhere would be good


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Shhhh, Shhhh
It's, oh, so quiet shh,shh
It's, oh, so still shh,shh
You're all alone shh, shh
And so peaceful until...

You have a meet
*Zing boom*
The sky up above
*Zing boom*
Is caving in
*Wow bam*


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Viper said:


> Shhhh, Shhhh
> It's, oh, so quiet shh,shh
> It's, oh, so still shh,shh
> You're all alone shh, shh
> ...


Not wise :lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Sorry, I'll get me coat  :lol:

That song was the first thing I thought of when I opened the thread.


----------



## SudMyRide (Nov 2, 2009)

how is everyone today


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

we havent had a meet at rushmere in ages!! lol


----------



## SudMyRide (Nov 2, 2009)

im getting grief after posting up pics of my work


----------



## russell (Mar 2, 2009)

were do use boys meet in NI for detailing meets??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I did try to tell you but... We used to meet at the rushmere for a bit of Banter and to slag off Stoney then there was the serious meets at Parkgate


----------



## SudMyRide (Nov 2, 2009)

what about portrush 

landsdowne carpark


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

SudMyRide said:


> im getting grief after posting up pics of my work


We're a very friendly and accomodating site, but you just need to fully read the 'house rules' before you commence posting, that's all. Some members simply tried to point this out, and I don't think that constitutes giving you grief


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I did try to tell you but... We used to meet at the rushmere for a bit of Banter and to slag off Stoney then there was the serious meets at Parkgate


he hasnt been slagged in a while hehe  get another Rushmere meet organised Ronnie!!


----------

